# Your day with SA



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

lets try to play this game, where everyday you have to make a post on this topic about "what you did today that conqours your SA"


meeeeeeeee first

today i ask a couple of classmates if they want to check homework answers with each other, and they did and we became aquaintances


----------



## lightness (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice work, Kenny.

Today I went on a 3 hour walk with my dog to the park and then to the shops. I ordered and ate outside the chicken shop by myself with lots of people walking past, even though I felt anxious and and unrelaxed it didn't stop me from eating and enjoying the day with my doggy 'skye' !


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

that's a lucky doggy you have, Lightness 

I went shopping, and _didn't analyze any interactions_ I had. I also took my doggy for a jog down a busy street (usually I feel too self conscious to jog,) and chatted for a minute with another dog owner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went across the floor and talked to a manager who I had heard "wanting nothing to do with me" a year ago (long story). Anyway, even thought I heard him laughing with someone in his department, I didn't get anxious, no sirreee :no!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I drove a co-worker home today and went up to her apartment to chat for a bit afterwards.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm i didnt really do anything out of the usual to conquer SA but with all the anxiety i have just leaving my dorm on any given day that should be an accomplishment!! so today i went to class, went to target and ate at wendys by myself! so yea that was my day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I returned a phone call for a job oppurnity and scheduled an interview.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I really didn't do as much as I hoped today.
I wanted to try talking to the girl i complimented last week, but she came in class late and sat way on the other side of the class. She was slow leaving class and I was really tired... so I just left.

Chatting with coworkers at work again... I guess that's really it today.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

I struck up a conversation with someone at the optometrist and had no little or no anxiety asking question to the doctor. I came out remembering most of the conversations I had, which is a rarity when I am anxious.


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

I got my learner's permit, talked to a girl (ftw!), and walked into a late-night supermarket with my SA running at about 5% capacity! (100% being panic attack)

EDIT:

I love this thread, let's keep it alive!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I went to school early and talked to my teacher in her office. I never thought I'd be able to do something like that, but I did! I also introduced myself to a girl sitting next to me in one of my classes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I spoke up and voiced my opinion in group therapy today.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i answered the door when someone knocked this morning (sometimes i just pretend i'm not home). it was the fed-ex guy delivering something. to be honest i wasn't wearing much clothing, i'll have to remember to get dressed earlier from now on. anyway, i answered the door. i signed for a package. i didn't avoid (though perhaps i should have, i felt really self-conscious..).


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I made a merchandise return.


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah! I love this thread!

I was shopping for classes and sparked up a conversation with a girl on the way out of one of them. She invited me to lunch, but I had another class so she gave me her contact info so we could hang out sometime.

Later on I met another girl in another class, and after the class we walked to the store and to the bank together talking along the way and she also invited me to hang out in her room sometime.

Then later on, I forced myself to go to a Bible study that someone told me about since school started but previously didn't have the guts to go to, and I didn't feel anxious at all and I was talking to people so freely. I actually had a lot of fun there and I will be going back next Friday. 

I feel like I am making real progress. I hope I can keep it up. 

This thread was a really good idea!


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

I went to work and faced meeting new people w/ a shine of confidence!  

Speals


----------

